# XXTERRA CREAM FOR SARCOIDS



## KIMBY (5 October 2009)

Has anyone treated the verrocous type sarcoids with Xxterra cream sometimes referred to as indian mud with success. If so what changes occur. I have started to use on a pony and the scabby look has gone revealing a fleshy looking ball a bit larger than a pea what happens to this ? Also smaller looking crusty ones around the edge. Any experiences shared very welcome.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (6 October 2009)

Never heard of it. Take great care with putting anything on a sarcoid. Some creams/gels/etc say things like "promotes skin growth". The best and most experienced professional advice in the land warns people not to use such substances eg tea tree and aloe vera products. True sarcoids are skin cancers where, put crudely, the skin cells are growing out of control. You wouldn't want any product that promotes growth promoting the growth of a sarcoid.

When in doubt, ask yourself this: if I had skin cancer, would I happily rub Product X into the cancer?


----------



## hairycob (6 October 2009)

What Box_of_Frogs said. Be very careful with sarcoids - if you use the wrong thing on them they can become more aggressive.


----------



## KIMBY (6 October 2009)

It was supplied by my vet it possibly has a different name


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 October 2009)

My boy has a Sarcoid and Im using Blood Root Cream.Working brilliantly!!!


----------



## katie_and_toto (6 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My boy has a Sarcoid and Im using Blood Root Cream.Working brilliantly!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what we used on Toto


----------



## KIMBY (7 October 2009)

Is it dark brown could be the same thing did your vet supply it ?


----------



## MaverickandLou (7 October 2009)

I used the XXTERRA cream, after trying everything to get rid of the sarcoid.  It was recommended to me by a friend who worked in racing and said they used it on their horses.  It has worked brilliantly, the sarcoid has left a little flat scappy bit but not come back up as a nodule and has turned white.  Fortunately it is just in front of the girth area so you cannot see it anyway.  I would use it again was much cheaper than Lievrpool cream treatment and appears to have done the job and prevented the sarcoid coming back 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Think it cost around £100.


----------



## kel1477 (12 May 2014)

where did you get the blood root cream from please?


----------



## Puzzled (12 May 2014)

I know it's used by vets in Ireland to remove sarcoids but not used it on anything myself.


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (13 May 2014)

I'll keep an eye on this thread with interest - my lad has a sarcoid on his sheath which the vet is recommending Liverpool cream to treat.  If this XXTerra stuff is prescribed by the vet, then it's worth a shot, but I agree with what the other poster said about 'tinkering' about with non prescription stuff - I'd feel terrible if I messed about with it and made things a whole lot worse.


----------



## lori ann (14 May 2014)

xxterra is blood rot cream or indian mud . Vets call it by different names I have used and did work. The vet supplied it in a small pot. You do have to apply for several days and it appears not to be doing anything looks messy then has a black scab which drops of do not pick leave to come away naturally. Do not put anything else on the area just leave once treated. I have used this and Liverpool cream for sarcoids but the best treatment was laser which was used on two separate horses . I never use anything the vets have not recommended for removal of sarcoids !.


----------



## HelenS (14 May 2014)

I'm in this situation at the moment. Tried bloodroot (Sarc-off) supplied by my vet. Didn't work, and so Liverpool Cream was used. About 75% successful, but two of the verrucal type sarcoids have 'morphed' into nodular after being treated, and a few more have sprung up. More photos have gone off to Leahurst for another round of cream, but if this fails then I am definitely going to look into laser. I've read that apparently laser treatment is the current 'gold standard' for sarcoid removal, but there is also a non-toxic cream in the final stages of testing which hopefully will be released next year. 

I'd second not messing with them yourself. I did... I tried homoeopathy, Crest, Dulphat 500, cold sore cream, verrucal cream, banding... anything rather than the caustic Liverpool cream, but in the end all I did was nothing, or make them worse.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (15 May 2014)

Am currently using the blood root, and have found that the site of the two sarcoids is now a horrid mess twice the size and a large bit has peeled away leaving a grotty mess underneath it-am about to consult vet but wondered if this was normal reaction?


----------

